
Hundreds of dietary supplements are tainted with prescription drugs - crunchiebones
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hundreds-of-dietary-supplements-are-tainted-with-prescription-drugs/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18202205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18202205).

